# Fraserglen’s Cobra Kai second track



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

This is Kai’s second time tracking- 
My second time tracking 
It was about 150 steps with a curve 

pretty excited over this little guy
My trainer is also, the feedback on my dog was all positive, 
When he reached the article he obviously had to be shown what to do.





 
I am going to try and upload little videos here and there of us but I’m not dedicated enough to spend time on my editing etc or YouTube in general really.
Enjoy!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

He’s doing so good!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks good. Are you working on the articles off the track? There's no rule that says you have to, but I found it easier to get a correct indication doing it that way.


----------



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

Steve Strom said:


> Looks good. Are you working on the articles off the track? There's no rule that says you have to, but I found it easier to get a correct indication doing it that way.


We just started yesterday and I have a load of homework to start with him when it comes to winter article exercises, so we will be starting article indicating at home in a day or so, 
This am we just practiced obedience.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Articles should be trained separate from tracking and then introduced to tracking once the down is solid at downing on articles.


----------



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Articles should be trained separate from tracking and then introduced to tracking once the down is solid at downing on articles.



we are starting to do articles separate as per homework 
My trainer put the article down at the end of his second track- 
I have limited time with my trainer. 
my trainer had put advanced tracking titles on all his dogs, so I’m going off of what he showed me and said to me


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Amazing!! Definitely worthy of his name.

Really want to start tracking with Biscuit.

Looking forward to more videos of little dude.


----------



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

Biscuit said:


> Amazing!! Definitely worthy of his name.
> 
> Really want to start tracking with Biscuit.
> 
> Looking forward to more videos of little dude.


I have to sharpen up my YouTube skills and editing if that is the case!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

AlexLafram said:


> we are starting to do articles separate as per homework
> My trainer put the article down at the end of his second track-
> I have limited time with my trainer.
> my trainer had put advanced tracking titles on all his dogs, so I’m going off of what he showed me and said to me


There's nothing wrong with ending a track with an article, the only thing that would matter is what you do when he gets to it. Your video doesn't show it, so I'm guessing you calmly led him into a down and fed him a couple of rewards at it? He's going forward and concentrating nicely, the articles will be easy for you.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

That was fun to watch. He really stuffs his nose in the tracks.


----------



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

Steve Strom said:


> There's nothing wrong with ending a track with an article, the only thing that would matter is what you do when he gets to it. Your video doesn't show it, so I'm guessing you calmly led him into a down and fed him a couple of rewards at it? He's going forward and concentrating nicely, the articles will be easy for you.


I have that video 
I will have to upload it later 
My trainer wanted to handle him when he got to the article, which was fine by me.
He was put into a down and heavily rewarded when he looked at the article, he’d look up at my trainer Once in a while but quickly understood at the moment that looking at the article meant a reward 
He wasn’t overly touching it either and only once broke his down.


----------



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

Heartandsoul said:


> That was fun to watch. He really stuffs his nose in the tracks.


His freaking food drive is insanity


----------



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

Screen capture of the vid


----------

